# Featured: AWE Tuning's Mk5 GTI



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

As good as the fifth generation of the Volkswagen GTI may have been, there are always those who are looking for something a little more - perhaps a little more power. Perhaps a little more braking capability. Or, perhaps a little more sporting ride. Then, of course, there are those who want a lot more, and AWE Tuning, of Willow Grove, PA decided to build themselves a MKV GTI to demonstrate to their customers just how much more a “lot more” could be. The result was the car that they refer to as the GT370, for reasons that will soon become apparent.

*FULL STORY & GALLERY*


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Yes, the car is a total monster. (I am the author.)

Like is said in there, stay tuned for a look at what they did to a MKVI as well.

-Tim


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

It's actually tasteful, I like :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Nice article Tim. :thumbup:


----------



## vwb3passat90 (Mar 21, 2010)

lose the kit, get smaller wheels and slam this bad boy :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Nice article Tim. :thumbup:


Thanks!



-Tim


----------



## bmxGTI (Jun 6, 2002)

any videos of this car in action?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

bmxGTI said:


> any videos of this car in action?


I don't have any, but that's something we'll look in to for the future.

-Tim


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

vwb3passat90 said:


> lose the kit, get smaller wheels and slam this bad boy :thumbup::thumbup:


And look like every other MKV out there lately?

Thanks, but no thanks. Looks perfect just the way it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Dybz (Mar 29, 2010)

very nice, congrats to AWE on the cover. i do have one bone to pick though: 

"The sum total of the K04 turbo kit, intake, exhaust, and G.I.A.C. software is a 2.0T engine that produces 319HP and 315 lb-ft of torque at the front wheels. When compared to the stock numbers that AWE produced with the same car on their Mustang dyno before modification of 207HP and 229 lb-ft at the wheels, the massive power gains are quite clear. *Correcting for an approximate 15% drivetrain loss, the sum of AWE’s modifications mean that the car now produces a massive 370HP and 375 lb-ft at the crank, a gain of 160HP and 155 lb-ft, or an amazing 75% over stock.*" 

370 tuned hp - 200 stock hp is close to the claimed 160 hp gain, but that's not the true gain now is it? same dyno said a stock GTI has 207 whp, therefore it assumes a stock GTI is making ~245 bhp. 370 tuned BHP - 245 stock BHP = 130 hp gain. same for the torque gain, should be ~100 tq gain at the crank, not the claimed 155. fantastic numbers, but i'm a bit anal about actually being accurate with claims.


----------

